# Ghouls with Attitude #1



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

This is simple to find: http://spocksrecordround-up.blogspot.com/2015/10/ghouls-with-attitude-1-2.html


----------



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

siys - tried that link.....which eventually takes me to a site named File Factory, and from there, a "Microsoft Official Support" page that I can only get rid of by powering down my PC.

Dinosaur - thanks for the link, but its to Ghouls with Attitude #2, which I already have. I need vol 1. Thanks though

Spookmaster


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Whoopsie. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm always looking for new Halloween music so I did a Google search and came up with this link that has both volumes. 

http://franxman.com/browsable/music/

So far the files are downloading, but its going to take a while my connection is being very slow today.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Folks need Adblocker & Adblocker Plus add-on extensions for your browsers. Or get a Mac like me and NEVER have any trouble!!

BTW, I found the franxman site but didn't figure anyone wanted to download each file individually.



Spookmaster said:


> siys - tried that link.....which eventually takes me to a site named File Factory, and from there, a "Microsoft Official Support" page that I can only get rid of by powering down my PC.
> 
> Dinosaur - thanks for the link, but its to Ghouls with Attitude #2, which I already have. I need vol 1. Thanks though
> 
> Spookmaster


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Or, just click those two links I already posted if you want both. They were shared for free years ago so I don't mind sharing them now.


----------

